# Uptown Mirdif?



## Sako83 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi There,
I'm Armenian single recently moved to Dubai. I found 1 bed appart. in Uptown Mirdif for 95k p.a. is the price fair? what about the area as I recognised many locals there? Also what is the nearest place to hang out for a drink from mirdif?
Thanks 
Sako


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Mirdif isn't bad at all, the local bars would be the Meridien next to the Airport and the Millenium Hotel. 95 seems alot for a one bed but in this day and age it isn't surprising! Where do you work?


----------



## Sako83 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your quick reply. I work in Sheikh Zayed road next to Fairmont. I know it a bit far but they told me that there will be no traffic from there to sheikh Zayed, but still worried coz it seems even far from main night life attractions as long as I'm single and want to hang out on weekends.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

they lied, course there will be traffic. what's your budget?


----------



## Sako83 (Feb 23, 2008)

my budget is around 95k p.a. , can I find in Dubai Marine or Barsha with this range?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

IMO Uptown Mirdiff is more of a 'family' area. As a single person, you may prefer to be more central. You should be able to find a nice apartment in Bur Dubai or thereabouts for AED 95k pa. And it is pretty close to the Fairmont, even with the notorious Bur Dubai traffic.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I know off one but I think it might be gone, I will get back to you. 1 bed in the marina 95k.


----------

